# 8 days past FET and feeling negative xx



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Hi all..sorry im a bit down..

Im looking for a bit of a kick up the butt to be honest..I had FET (one little precious embryo whom i already love very much) last Tuesday and I dont know why but ive started feeling really negative. Desperately want it to work but cant help feeling like it wont. I was really positive on my first IVF cycle but this time im struggling. I started to get niggling af like cramps around 5 days past FET which arent helping..feel like its over already. Silly I know! What are the odds..20%? everywhere I look I seem to get different answers..
Meant to test Sunday but tempted to test early rather than put myself through this any further...but then logic kicks in and I know i will still hold out for Sunday testing if I get a bFN or a BFP..

Please can anyone offer any experiences that might help...etc..just want to cry..

Sorry and love to all xx


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2007)

Loobyloo,
Lots of love and     coming your way, think you need a HUGE  . Try to hold out from testing until sunday, although easier said than done!! I think I can say for many of us on this site that what you're feeling is normal, or what is normal for us  . cramps could be implantation so stay positive...
Just take it easy, pamper yourself and it's OK to have a good cry. I'm not much help I'm afraid as i feel the same a lot of the time, just wanted you to know you're not alone.
Wish you all the best
sparkies xxx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Looby ,
Swetheart you need a great big huggle 
Treatment is so hard to go through , and the 2ww is just the iceing on the cake to the whole experience isn't it . Its quite normal to feel positive one minute and negative the next minute , but all we have is hope so you have to make yourself stay strong . I myself am 7dpt of a FET so i really do know how you are feeling , i am staying strong with the help of FF and my orange spot  , i am also constantly referring to zita Wests biblebook Fertility and Conception - i mean after all she is the one to be obayed isnt she  She says ^quote^ 
_Days 5 to 7 - You may start to get restless , obsessively thinking about implantation , looking for signs that things are going according to plan and possibly missinterpreting every symptom . sore breasts , mildshooting pains and bloating are all indications , in fact , that things are going well .._

She goes on to say ^quote^
_Reading the signs -Remember every womans experience is different . There are no standard set of symptoms that you get as side effectsof all the drugs you have been taking , or as you recover from the IVF or during the early stages of pregnancy for that matter . Whatever the 'signs' are you will proberbly be just as able to translate them negitavly as positivaly depending on the mood you are in at the time _

Hope this is the kick up the  you were looking for 
       
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## loobylu (Jul 7, 2005)

Thanks all...

Im sad to say it was a BFN for me this time xxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

Loobylu

so sorry hunny,    take some time for you and d/h to gather yourselves and i wish you all the best for the future.


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Looby , 
I know words are inadiquate , but I am so sorry darlin  
Take care of yourslef and hold DH tightly
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## amberjet (Mar 13, 2007)

HELLO SWEETIE!  TRY AND STAY POSITIVE BUT KNOW EXACTLY HOW YOUR FEELING AFTER FAILED FRESH IVF CYCLE TWO WEEKS AGO.......
MY FRIENDS SISTER IN LAW HAD FAILED FRESH IVF CYCLE - HER PERIOD STARTED EARLY BUT ON FET SHE HAD DRAGGING PAINS AND THOUGHT SHE WAS STARTING HER PERIOD HER PERIOD DID NOT COME AND HAD POS TEST! SHE HAD NO IDEA SHE WAS PREGNANT! SO STAY POSITIVE ITS IMPORTANT! XXXXXXXXX  AMBERJET


----------

